# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΥΠΕΡΙΩΔΟΥΣ

## P@s@ris!

Καλησπέρα...είπα να ανοίξω αυτό το τόπικ μιας και το ¨πως να κατασκευάσετε θάλαμο υπεριώδους ¨έχει σβηστεί.....

Ας τα πάρουμε από αρχή.....θέλω να κατασκευάσω έναν τέτοιο θάλαμο....τι 8α χρειαστώ ??????
και από ότι έμα8α η λάμπα είναι ακριβή......ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο????μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι πιο οικονομικό αν είναι τόσο ακριβο??????

ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων....

----------


## ALAMAN

Η λάμπα έχει γύρω στα 20 ευρώ απο τον μουτσιούλη στην θεσσαλονίκη
Και για θάλαμο εγώ τον έφτιαξα απο ένα απλό χαρτόκουτο του υπολογιστή
όχι το κουτι του υπολογιστή, το κουτί στο οποίο ήταν μέσα ο υπολογιστής όταν τον αγόρασα.
ένα παρόμοιο βρες εσύ και κάντο θάλαμο. Βγάζει τέλειες πλακέτες.

----------


## P@s@ris!

εχω ξύλα....απλά δεν ξέρω τι διαστάσεις να τα κόψω......τι λάμπα ακριβώς χρειάζομαι??????ντουί ,μετασχηματιστή  κτλ....??????και αν ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ τέτοια λάμπα στον πειραιά ή αθήνα.....

----------


## frogman

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη ο Μουτσιούλης τα υλικά για τον θάλαμο υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας τα έχει 18 ευρώ για την ακρίβεια, περιέχει ντουϊ πορσελάνης μία λάμπα 125W και έναν μετασχηματιστή όπου συνδέεις σε σειρά ένα ντουϊ και το φίς κατάλληλα, τώρα για Αθήνα δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω. Για να φτιάξεις το κουτί ή θα βρείς ένα χάρτινο κουτί όχι πολύ μεγάλο ή θα κόψεις ξύλα αλλά για να κλείνει κιόλας το μπροστινό μέρος θα πρέπει κανονικά να είναι σαν την πόρτα μιας ντουλάπας έτσι ώστε να μην ανοίγει και να μην διαχέεται η ακτινοβολία εξωτερικά, για τις διαστάσεις πρέπει να πειραματιστής μέτρησε και δες πόσο μεγάλο θέλεις να είναι, επίσης θα χρειαστείς και ένα τζάμι.

----------


## P@s@ris!

ψάχνωντας άκουσα πολλά ......μου είπαν ότι κάνει και λάμπα υδραργύρου....άκουσα και κάτι ακραίο...ότι κάνει και μια απλή λάμπα των 100 βάττ.....ισχύουν όλα αυτά???????

----------


## frogman

Η δικιά μου λάμπα είναι υδραργύρου 125W όπως σου είπα για τα υλικά, τώρα για απλή 100W σίγουρα κάνει αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφήσεις περισσότερη ώρα την πλακέτα μέσα.
Ένας γνωστός μου πήρε μια απλή λάμπα γάλακτος 200W με 1Ε και την πλακέτα την αφήνει γύρω στην μισή ώρα και από ότι μου είπε βγάζει πολύ καλές πλακέτες, βέβαια και παραπάνω να την αφήσεις δεν έχει ανάγκη, αλλά με αυτήν την λάμπα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός ο τρόπος.
Εγώ στην δικιά μου λάμπα την αφήνω από 5-10 λεπτά την πλακέτα στον θάλαμο υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## pet

θα πάρεις λάμπες UV.

θα πας στο ηλεκτρολογάδικα από όπου θα τις αγοράσεις και θα ζητήσεις το βιβλίο για τις λάμπες (πχ της Sylvania)
φθορισμού. αυτές που θα επιλέξεις θα είναι λάμπες με φάσμα απο τα 350nm στα 400nm

εγώ έχω βάλει τις F15W/350BL της Sylvania που είναι καρφωμένες απο 350 εώς 400 και εκθέτουν
σε 120 δευτερόλεπτα (μπορεί και πιο κάτω αλλά δεν το έχω αφήσει λιγότερο)

4 λάμπες (2 λάμπες ανα μετασχηματιστή, σύνδεση στη σειρά) δηλαδή + 2 μετασχηματιστές/starter

τις συνδεσμολογίες τις αναφέρει στο βιβλίο 

όλα μαζί μου πήγανε σε 37 ευρώ χωρίς το κουτί βεβαίως βεβαίως

ΠρΟσΟχΗ δΕν Τις ΚοΙΤαΣ μΕ το ΜάΤι

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο θάλαμος να ξέρεις οτι είναι για την δικιά σου προστασία όχι για καλή πλακέτα.
Μπορείς να την βάλεις και ετκός θαλάμου σε ένα δωμάτιο πχ κρέμασέ την στο γραφείο σου,
αλλα πρέπει να είσαι εκτός όταν η λάμπα είναι σε λειτουργία. Γνώμη μου είναι ένα καλό κουτι.
Θα ζητήσεις απλή λάμπα υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας, πολύ σωστά λάμπα UV.
Τί δουλειά κάνει ο μετασχηματιστής στην λάμπα;

----------


## jakektm

εγω την εχω βαλει μεσα σε ενα ντουλαπι! μια χαρα γινεται η δουλεια! δεν ειναι μετασ/της, ειναι πηνιο σε σειρα με την λαμπα υπεριωδους ακτινοβολιας. Κατι σαν σταρτερ φαντασου πως λειτουργει

----------


## ALAMAN

τί ακριβώς κάνει το στάρτερ;

----------


## pet

είναι για λαμπτήρες φθορισμού

μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τον κατάλογο της sylvania και θα τα βρεις μέσα
τα πρότυπα κυκλώματα σύνδεσης

----------


## gsmaster

Προσοχή μην πάρετε λάμπες UV-C, εκτός του ότι δεν κάνουν δουλειά (θέλουν πολύ χρόνο) είναι και πολύ επικύνδυνες (χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για αποστείρωση)

----------


## babisko

> Προσοχή μην πάρετε λάμπες UV-C, εκτός του ότι δεν κάνουν δουλειά (θέλουν πολύ χρόνο) είναι και πολύ επικύνδυνες (χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για αποστείρωση)



  :OK:  

Πλήρωσα ένα σωρό λεφτά και πηρα τέτοιες λάμπες (Philips G15T :Cool:  πριν από καιρό και το αποτέλεσμα ΜΗΔΕΝ. Δεν αξίζουν τίποτε για την δουλειά που τις χρειαζόμαστε. Αλλά τις πήρα χωρίς να ρωτήσω και μετά   :Head:   :Head:   :Head: 

Έκανα  αυτόν  τον θάλαμο και έγινε όμορφη κατασκευή, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν για   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jakektm

οταν λες το αποτελεσμα? μηπως εφτεγε η αναλογια ή και η σειρα των καυστικων υγρών?

----------


## Lykos1986

Εγώ πάλι έχω μια πιο μπακάλικη λύση στην όλη υπόθεση. Χρησιμοποιώ σαν θάλαμο ένα κλασικό ράφι στο γραφείο του υπολογιστή, ανοιχτώ από μπρος και από πίσω. Σαν λάμπα έχω μια κλασικά φθορισμού στα 11W και μέγεθος περίπου 30cm. Το όλο κόστος ήταν πολύ μικρό και το αποτέλεσμα είναι εξαιρετικό. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος έκθεσης που είναι στα 20λεπτά. Για εμένα βασικά δεν είναι καθόλου πρόβλημα…

----------


## babisko

> οταν λες το αποτελεσμα? μηπως εφτεγε η αναλογια ή και η σειρα των καυστικων υγρών?



Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι αν και άφηνα μέχρι και 10 λεπτά την πλακέτα, δεν γινόταν τίποτε. Οι λάμπες αυτές δεν κάνουν για πλακέτες. Τώρα δοκιμάζω κάποιες λάμπες από το πλαίσιο που χρησιμοποιούνται για PC modding. Θα σας πω αποτελέσματα σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## jakektm

> Τώρα δοκιμάζω κάποιες λάμπες από το πλαίσιο που χρησιμοποιούνται για PC modding. Θα σας πω αποτελέσματα σε λίγες μέρες.



αν και πιστευω πως ουτε και αυτες θα κανουν.. πειραματισου παντως..

----------


## ramona

Χρησιμοποιώντας λάμπες για σκάνερ υπολογιστή η σωστή αποτύπωση έρχονταν μετά από 15 λεπτά (2 λάμπες 8 watt).
Στο ίδιο κουτί χρησιμοποιήθηκαν UV λάμπες και ο χρόνος μειώθηκε στα 4 λεπτά.

Υποθέτω και πως οι λάμπες φθορισμού κάνουν την δουλεία τους, απλά είναι πιο χρονοβόρες

----------


## chip

TLD15W/05 .... Η σωστή λάμπα για πλακέτες! έκθεση 2 λεπτά.

----------


## pet

yes chip είναι η ίδια λάμπα με αυτή που έγραψα
σε άλλη εταιρία


έκθεση 2 λεπτά όπως είπες

----------


## P@s@ris!

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.......όλους....για αρχή θα κάνω το απλό με μια λάμπα φθορισμού μιας κ δεν εχω πολλά γκαφρά.....και αργότερα 8α πάρω τις άλλες λάμπες..........

----------


## eebabs2000

Εγώ έκλεισα σε ένα παλιό σκάνερ 2 λάμπες 10W black light και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό. Σε 4 λεπτά (μπορεί και λιγότερο, δε το έχω δοκιμάσει) οι πλακέτες είναι έτοιμες. Αν το κουτί που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι μεταλλικό και είναι πλαστικό ή ξύλινο καλό είναι να κολλάς μια στρώση αλουμινόχαρτο για να μη το διαπερνά η ακτινοβολία. Πολύ επικύνδινο είναι να την κοιτάς απ' ευθείας, επίσης! Καλή επιτυχία στη κατασκευή σου!

----------


## P@s@ris!

δεν ανεβάζεις καμια φωτό να δούμε κ εμείς......με αυτές τις λάμπες έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα......τι μέγεθος έχουν οι λάμπες και τι κόστος ?????αν είναι να πάω αύριο να τις πάρω....αύριο κόβω κ τα ξύλα....τα μοντάρω βάζω κ την στρώση από αλουμινόχαρτο....κ οκ......

----------


## babisko

> Εγώ έκλεισα σε ένα παλιό σκάνερ 2 λάμπες 10W black light και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό. Σε 4 λεπτά (μπορεί και λιγότερο, δε το έχω δοκιμάσει) οι πλακέτες είναι έτοιμες. Αν το κουτί που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι μεταλλικό και είναι πλαστικό ή ξύλινο καλό είναι να κολλάς μια στρώση αλουμινόχαρτο για να μη το διαπερνά η ακτινοβολία. Πολύ επικύνδινο είναι να την κοιτάς απ' ευθείας, επίσης! Καλή επιτυχία στη κατασκευή σου!



Δεν νομίζω ότι η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία μπορεί να περάσει αδιαφανή τοιχώματα, όπως είναι ξύλο ή το αδιαφανές πλαστικό. Το αλουμινόχαρτο το βάζουμε για να γίνεται ανάκλαση της ακτινοβολίας και να επιταχύνεται η έκθεση των πλακετών. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να κοιτάς το φως της λάμπας απευθείας ή από ανάκλαση, αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε, δεν είναι και τόσο επικίνδυνο αρκεί να μην βλέπουμε κατευθείαν την λάμπα όταν είναι αναμένη. Καλύτερα βέβαια είναι να βάζουμε την πλακέτα με το φιλμ μέσα, να κλείνουμε το πορτάκι του κουτιού και μετά να ανάβουμε την λάμπα, αλλά δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτε αν με αναμμένη λάμπα ανοίξουμε το πορτάκι (αν υπάρχει) για να βάλουμε την πλακέτα μέσα. Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην βλέπουμε άμεσα την λάμπα, ούτε έμμεσα το φως της για πολλή ώρα.

----------


## eebabs2000

> δεν ανεβάζεις καμια φωτό να δούμε κ εμείς......με αυτές τις λάμπες έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα......τι μέγεθος έχουν οι λάμπες και τι κόστος ?????αν είναι να πάω αύριο να τις πάρω....αύριο κόβω κ τα ξύλα....τα μοντάρω βάζω κ την στρώση από αλουμινόχαρτο....κ οκ......



Δεν έχω φωτογραφική δυστυχώς, αλλιώς πολύ ευχαρίστως... Οι λάμπες είναι μικρές φαντάσου ότι χωράνε μέσα στο scanner άνετα! Δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς το κόστος τους αλλά όλη η κατασκευή μαζί (ντουί, πηνίο, λάμπες, καλώδια) δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 25-30Ε. Ζήτησε λάμπες 10W black light. και αν θες αγοράζεις και ένα έτοιμο black light και το κλείνεις εσύ σε ένα δικό σου κουτί. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από P@s@ris
> 
> δεν ανεβάζεις καμια φωτό να δούμε κ εμείς......με αυτές τις λάμπες έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα......τι μέγεθος έχουν οι λάμπες και τι κόστος ?????αν είναι να πάω αύριο να τις πάρω....αύριο κόβω κ τα ξύλα....τα μοντάρω βάζω κ την στρώση από αλουμινόχαρτο....κ οκ......
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω φωτογραφική δυστυχώς, αλλιώς πολύ ευχαρίστως... Οι λάμπες είναι μικρές φαντάσου ότι χωράνε μέσα στο scanner άνετα! Δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς το κόστος τους αλλά όλη η κατασκευή μαζί (ντουί, πηνίο, λάμπες, καλώδια) δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 25-30Ε. Ζήτησε λάμπες 10W black light. και αν θες αγοράζεις και ένα έτοιμο black light και το κλείνεις εσύ σε ένα δικό σου κουτί. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό!



αυτό θα κάνω.....θα παρω 2 λάμπες black light των 10W και θα μοντάρω το κουτί....ευχαριστώ πολύ.....αν βρώ φωτό θα ενεβάσω ένα tutorial....

----------


## eebabs2000

Να κοιτάξεις οι λάμπες να μην μακρυά από το τζάμι γιατί θα αργεί η πλακέτα. Αυτό είναι το μυστικό!

----------


## chip

Δεν πρέπει να κοιτά κανείς τις λάμπες. Ακόμα και χαμηλής ισχύος υπεριώδης κάνει ζημιά στα μάτια και ας μην το καταλαβένουμε τώρα... Ίσως τα αποτελέσματα φανούν μετά απο αρκετά χρόνια (πχ να βλέπει κανείς θολά)
Η υπεριώδης δεν μπορεί να περάσει από το ξύλο. Γενικά εξασθενέι πάρα πολύ εύκολα. Ακόμα και το τζάμι την εξασθενεί σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό. Γι αυτό κα το ''τζαμάκί'' στις EPROM δεν είναι τζαμι αλλά χαλαζίας γιατί ο χαλαζίας επιτρέπει να περνά η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Σαν εναλλακτικη για τις λαμπες, υπαρχουν και led uv. Μαλιστα ο Ελεκτορας ειχε δημοσιευσει μια αντιστοιχη κατασκευη θαλαμου με led (τευχος Ιουνιου 2006 αν δεν κανω λαθος). Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να χρησιμοποιησει led για εμφανιση πλακεττων?? Αποτελεσματα/εντυπωσεις/διαφορές ??      :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## pet

το έχουν κάνει πολλοί στο internet και λένε ότι δουλεύει,
τα 5mm έχουν πολύ φωτεινότητα

αλλά γιατί να κάνεις μια κατασκευή με led που θα σου κοστίσει
30 ευρώ τουλάχιστον , θα σου φτιάχνει πλακέτες 10χ16cm και θα σου φάει 
και χρόνο, όταν οι κανονικές λάμπες που είναι για A4 κάνουν 35 ευρώ?

----------


## P@s@ris!

έχω led 5 mm καμιά εκατοσταριά......να βάλω 40...τι να κάνω.....μπερδεύτικα................

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν και τα LED υψηλής φωτεινότητας μπορεί να κάνουν δουλειά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερες οι λάμπες UV. Τώρα αν ο φίλος μας θέλει να δοκιμάσει και έχει χρόνο και υπομονή ας το κάνει να μας πει. Πάντως με λάμπες UV θα φτιάξει κάτι καλό που θα του μείνει και θα είναι και για όλα τα μεγέθη πλακετών. δε μπορείς να βάλεις 1 LED εδώ και ένα εκεί, πρέπει να είναι συγκεντρωμένα αναγκαστικά, οπότε κάνουν πιο πολύ για μικρές πλακέτες όπως είπε και ο pet παραπάνω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα LED υψηλής φωτίνότητας δεν κάνουν για τέτοια δουλειά.
Άν θες με LED θα πάρεις LED υπεριώδων ακτίνων, και πάλι χρειάζετε να βάλεις πάνω απο 20 LED
Γνώμη μου είναι και πάλι η λάμπα UV

----------


## babisko

Υπάρχουν ειδικά LED τα οποία παράγουν καθαρά UV ακτινοβολία. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά με τα απλά LED, όσο υψηλής απόδοσης και φωτεινότητας και να είναι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τζάμπα λεφτά ειναι αυτά τα LED UV δεν κάνουν.

----------


## eebabs2000

Πέρα ότι καίγονται και πιο γρήγορα. Αυτά τα έντονα μπλε υψηλής φωτεινότητας σκορπάνε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ενέργειάς τους σε αρμονικές υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας οπότε μπορεί και να κάνουν. Τσάμπα κόπος όμως άποψή μου! Λάμπες UV χωρίς πολύ σκέψη... Κάνε κάτι σίγουρο να πετύχει.

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί δεν βάζετε λάμπες φθορισμού?
Έχω βρει την υγειά μου με αυτές .

----------


## ramona

Υπάρχουν αρκετές  λύσεις. Τα UV LEDs έχουν τα πλεονεκτήματά τους, εξάλλου και σε άλλες χρήσεις αυτή η τεχνολογία έχει αρχίσει να αντικαταστεί τις λάμπες.
Για Α4 όμως μπορεί να χρειαστείς αρκετά LEDs, νομίζω πως το Elektor τα έχει στα 8 εκ. οπότε χρειάζονται περίπου 100 γι' αυτή τη δουλειά. Τοποθετόντας τα πιο κοντά ίσως χρειαστείτε λιγότερα (η γωνία φωτισμού είναι συνήθως 20-25 μοίρες οπότε κάντε τους υπολογισμούς). Προσοχή όλα τα LEDs μπορεί να μην έχουν την ίδια φωτεινότητα οπότε ίσως πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν μερικά. Τα κέρδος είναι στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος και στην απλή κατασκευή (δεν χρειάζονται μπάλαστ, μια απλή μπαταρία ή μετασχηματιστής 12VDC αρκεί, μαζί με τις αντιστάσεις που έρχονται μαζί με τα LED)

Οι λάμπες φθορισμού απλά είναι πιο χρονοβόρες (περίπου 3 φορές περισσότερος χρόνος). Πιστεύω όμως πως οι περισσότεροι ενδιαφέρονται για μικρές ποσότητες οπότε οι λάμπες φθορισμού για κάποιον που τώρα αρχίζει να ασχολείται είναι  οι πιο κατάλληλες. Το κόστος 4 UV μαζί με τα μπάλαστ καλώδια κτλ μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 100 ευρώ. Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει η λύση της μιας μεγάλης UV λάμπας (μοιάζει με πυρακτώσεως) με κόστος κάπου 35 ευρώ μαζί με το μπάλαστ.

----------


## PCMan

3 φορές περισσότερος χρόνος?
3, το πολύ 3.5 λεπτά κάνω εγώ και με απόσταση 10 εκατοστά με 2 λάμπες των 18W. 
Πολύ είναι?

----------


## chip

100 euro? πως βγαίνει αυτό? λιγότερο απο 3 ευρώ έχει κάθε λάμπα uv (τουλάχιστον τόσο τις αγόρασα ή και πιο φθηνά). και άλλα 2 ευρώ για starter και μπάλαστ (ανα λάμπα). Σύνολο 20 ευρώ για 4 λάμπες.

----------


## ramona

Chip μια Philips UVA TLD κάνει πάνω από 15 ευρώ. 

- Μία λάμπα Philips TLD έχετε ;
- Α, έχω κάποιες πολύ...
- Philips TLD έχεις ;
- Μα αυτές που έχω...
- Βρε Philips TLD έχεις; τι είναι τούτος !!!

[καλά μιλάμε για ΤΗΝ διαφήμιση]

Έχω ήδη αναφέρει πως με 2 λάμπες φθορισμού 9W, καλό αποτέλεσμα έχω πάρει στα 15 λεπτά. Σχετικά με την απόσταση τα 3 λεπτά είναι πολύ γρήγορος χρόνος.

----------


## pet

καλά πες του να σου δώσει το βιβλίο και να αφήσει τα σάπια

μπορεί να θέλει να σου δώσει πιο ακριβό προιόν ας είναι και επικύνδυνο


δες εδώ
http://www.sylvania-lamps.com/images...ampGR_FLUO.pdf

σελίδα  122 είναι η λάμπα που σου κάνει . την έχω γράψει στο
προγούμενη σελίδα 

*ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
λαμπτήρες εκπέμπουν
ακτινοβολία με υψηλή
συγκέντρωση στην περιοχή του
φάσματος ανάμεσα στα 315nm και
400nm, με κορυφή τα 352nm.*


Απο την σελίδα της bungard
*
The maximum spectral response is in the range of 350 - 400 nm.*



αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άλλο ψάχνετε.
3 ευρώ η λάμπα κάνει, 12 δηλαδή οι τέσσερις, γύρω στα 30 όλα μαζί με τους μεταχησματιστές κλπ,
εμένα μου πήγε 37 ευρώ μαζί με μια λάμπα κόκκινη (σκοτεινού θαλάμου)
και διάφορα άλλα, δηλαδή γύρω στα 30 max

----------


## chip

Πέστα βρε PET έχει μαλιάσει η γλώσσα μου (ή μάλλον έχουν βγάλει κάλλους τα χέρια μου στο πληκτρολόγιο...)
3 ευρώ η λάμπα... άρα οι 4 με μπάλλαστ σταρτερ κλπ...20-30 ευρώ.  
Και μιλάμε για TLD UVA (όχι black light) ή αντίστοιχη όπως αυτή που λες από την sylvania.

----------


## pet

και όμως chip δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς παίζει αλλά η λάμπα που λέω εγώ είναι blacklight


η λάμπα έχει αυτή την περιγραφή:
ΛΑΜΠΤΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΜΑΥΡΟΥ ΦΩΤΩΣ BLACKLIGHT (BL)

εξακριβωμένο ότι κάνει έκθεση σε 120 δευτερόλεπτα.
και απ'ότι βλέπω η περιοχή έκθεσης είναι ολόσωστη!!!

----------


## chip

Κατέβασα τον κατάλογο της Sylvania που προτείνεις και έχεις δίκιο...!!!!!
Βέβαια στις blacklight δίνει δύο τύπους... αυτούς που είναι και blue black light και είναι για βιτρίνες καταστημάτων... και δεν τους έχεις σαν προτυνόμενους για συστήματα εκτυπώσεων..
και τους άλλους που τους χαρακτηρίζει black light και είναι για συστήματα εκτυπώσεων και εντομοπαγίδες. (και είναι αυτοί που ξέρω οτι κάνουν για πλακέτες)...και οι άλλοι βέβαια (blue black light) κάνουν δουλειά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν την ίδια απόδοση.
Προφανώς όταν έλεγα οτι δεν είναι black light είχα στο μυαλό μου οτι δεν είναι ο τύπος (blue) black light που χρησιμοποιειται στις βιτρίνες.

----------


## P@s@ris!

Λοιπόν έβαλα 50 UV Leds 5 mm και έγινε μια χαρα η πλακέτα...10 λεπτα μου πήρε.....μόνο που τα έβαλα αρκετα κοντά στην πλακέτα.....

από που βρήκες τις λάμπες με 3 ευρώ ???????????

----------


## chip

Κέντρο λάμπας Κέρκυρα. 
Ας μας πεί και ο PET για τις δικές του (υποθέτω από Αθήνα).

----------


## chip

Ωχ.... sorry όχι κέντρο λάμπας...
Το κατάστημα που τις πήρα είναι το: 
Battery house

----------


## ramona

Εφόσον δουλεύει και με  blacklight, no problem. Οι UVΑ λάμπες της Philips (μήκος κύματος κάπου στα 390) πάντως κοστίζουν. Απλώς αποφύγετε τις UVB και UVC με μικρότερο μήκος κύματος (νομίζω πως έχουν υποθεί αυτά)

Να υποθέσω ότι τον καιρό που παιζόταν η διαφήμιση δεν είχατε οι περισσότεροι γεννηθεί ; 
[/img]

----------


## babisko

> ...Απλώς αποφύγετε τις UVB και UVC με μικρότερο μήκος κύματος (νομίζω πως έχουν υποθεί αυτά)
> 
> [/img]



Συμφωνώ, αφού την έπαθα και τις αγόρασα, χωρίς να κάνουν δουλειά.





> Να υποθέσω ότι τον καιρό που παιζόταν η διαφήμιση δεν είχατε οι περισσότεροι γεννηθεί ; 
> [/img]



Ε όχι βέβαια, υπάρχουμε και κάποιοι παλιοί (περίπου σαν τον Παρθενώνα) εδώ μέσα. Και βέβαια την θυμάμαι.

----------


## PCMan

> Έχω ήδη αναφέρει πως με 2 λάμπες φθορισμού 9W, καλό αποτέλεσμα έχω πάρει στα 15 λεπτά. Σχετικά με την απόσταση τα 3 λεπτά είναι πολύ γρήγορος χρόνος.



Φίλε μου δες λίγο εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...?p=21211#21211 τι λέει ο Knight Rider.
Οταν το διάβασα κι εγώ δεν το πίστευα μέχρι που το δοκίμασα και όντως έτσι ειναι.
Βγαίνει τέλεια η πλακέτα χωρίς υπερβολές  :Wink:

----------


## pit21

> Εγώ έκλεισα σε ένα παλιό σκάνερ 2 λάμπες 10W black light και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό. Σε 4 λεπτά (μπορεί και λιγότερο, δε το έχω δοκιμάσει) οι πλακέτες είναι έτοιμες.



Γεια σε ολους.
Σκεφτομαι να κατασκευασω ενα θαλαμο να εμφανιζω φωτοευαισθητες γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο σιδερωμα! :Blush: 

σκεφτομουν την λυση που προτεινε ο eebabs κ θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι λαμπες blacklight χρησημοποιησατε οποιος εχει κανει κατι αντιστοιχο.Πηγα σημερα κ ρωτησα κ μου ειπαν 15Ε μια λαμπα φθορισμου blacklight στα 15W κομπλε μαζι με σταρτερ κ την"θηκη".Θα κανει?λετε να χρειστω κ 2η λαμπα κ αν ναι μπορω λετε να βαλω 2 λαμπες στο ιδιο σταρτερ?

Οσα μπορειτε περισσοτερα να μου πειτε τοσο το καλυτερο!

----------


## pit21

Κανενας παιδια? :Help:

----------


## Jerry

... προσωπικά, εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια χρόνια χρησιμοποιώ την λάμπα της PHILIPS HPR125W (UV). Είναι μια μεγαλούτσικη λάμπα υδραργύρου σε σχήμα καμπάνας και θέλει τσοκ σε σειρά με τα 220.
O χρόνος έκθεσης των έτοιμων φωτοευαίσθητων πλακετών είναι 60-90 sec. ανάλογα με την ποιότητα της πλακέτας (οι "πολυκαιρισμένες" δηλαδή απαιτούν 90''). Η απόσταση μεταξύ πλακέτας-λάμπας είναι περίπου 50 εκ.

Παλαιότερα η λάμπα αυτή είχε πανάκριβα, γύρω στις 20.000 δρχ. Καποιος
φιλος που την σύστησα όμως την βρηκε στην αγορά πριν 2-3 χρόνια μολις ... 15 Ευρώ μαζι με το τσοκ!!! Τσάμπα πράμα !

Την ιδια λαμπα χρησιμοποιούν πολλοι στις μεταξοτυπίες. Ειναι πανίσχυρη και κανει εξαιρετική δουλειά. Τουλάχιστον εγώ την έχω γυρω στα 20 χρόνια και ακόμα την δουλεύω.
Υπόψιν ότι θέλει γύρω στα 5 λεπτά προθέρμανση για ν'αποδώσει 100% της
ισχύος της. Δεν χρειάζεται ειδική κατασκευή σε στυλ πυραμίδας κλπ. Απλώς την κρεμάς επάνω από την πλακέτα και φωτίζεις, αλλά ΠΟΤΕ
δεν κοιτάς με γυμνά μάτια κατά την έκθεση (ή τουλάχιστον βάζεις κάποια γυαλιά). 
Προσωπικά τοποθετώ την πλακέτα, και από πάνω βάζω το φίλμ και ένα χοντρό-βαρύ γυαλί για να πατά καλά το φίλμ στην πλακέτα. Το γυαλί με βοηθά επίσης να "κεντράρω" καλά το φίλμ επάνω στην πλακέτα.

Μόλις είμαι έτοιμος, τα σκεπάζω 'ολα αυτά με ένα αλουμίνιο για να μη περνά το φως. Ανάβω τη λάμπα και μόλις αποκτήσει 100% απόδοση, αφαιρώ το αλουμίνο που έχω σκεπάσει την πλακέτα για 60-90 '' και μετά την σβύνω.

Η πλακέτα είναι πάντα ΟΚ.

Αυτά....

----------


## skkostas

κοντεύω να τελειώσω τον θάλαμο οπότε μόλις τελειώσω θα ανεβάσω και photo

για λάμπες έχω 2 X Phillips G15T8 αλλά θα βάλω άλλες 2

----------


## waverunner

Μόλις τέλιωσα και δοκίμασα έναν θάλαμο υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας.
Χρισιμοποίησα σαν θάλαμο ένα παλιό ξύλινο κουτί,αφου το έφτιαξα λίγο,το μπογιάτισα και του έκανα πόρτα. Αγόρασα μια λάμπα υδραργυρου 125W μάρκας EUROLAMP η οποία μαζι με το κεραμικό ντουί και τον μετασχηματιστή στοίχησαν 12 Ευρώ. Το εσσωτερικό μέρος του κουτιού το έβαψα κίτρινο(αφού κατα την δική μου άποψη αντανακλάτε καλύτερα το φως,αφού τα ανοικτά χρωματα το αντανακλούν ενώ τα σκούρα το απορροφούν). 
Αφού ζεστάθηκε η λάμπα και πήρε το έντονο λευκό χρωμα αφησα την πλακέτα στο κουτι για 4 λεπτα. Στο διαλυμα της σόδας μου πήρε περίπου 2,5 λεπτά για να εμφανιστεί πλήρως το κυκλωμα και μετα στο διάλυμα του τριχλωριουχου σιδηρου για 15 περίπυ λεπτά. 
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που εφαρμόζω αυτη την μέθοδο εκτύπωσης και πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα από το άψογο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## kopla

Για πρώτη φορά ( δλδ πρώτοι πειραματισμοί ) το αποτέλεσμα είναι συμπαθητικό προς καλό, σε καμια περίπτωση αψογο :Wink: 
Θελει ακόμη λίγο δουλίτσα (πειραματα) γενικώς.
Συνεχισε :Wink:

----------


## waverunner

Συμφωνώ φίλε kopla.Δεν είπα ότι η πλακέτα μου είναι αψογη. Το άψογο το εννοώ σε σύγκριση με τις προηγούμενες πλακέτες που έκανα με το χέρι-με τον μαρκαδόρο :Rolleyes:

----------


## kopla

αα  :Wink: 
Ενταξει.
(εχω κανει και εγω με μαρκαδώρο  :Drool:  )

----------


## gep58

Καλή η προσπάθειά σου φιλε kopla,
και επειδή ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο περί τα 30 χρόνια μια συμβουλή μου είναι να μειώσεις την απόσταση λάμπας-φιλμ στους 20 πόντους περίπου.
Αφού έκανες τον θάλαμο μπορείς επίσης να αφαιρέσεις το εξωτερικό περίβλημα της Hg λάμπας, χωρίς τον φόβο της UV ακτινοβολίας, με αποτέλεσμα να πάρεις 100% UV άρα μικρότερο χρόνο έκθεσης και καλό είναι να βάψεις άσπρο το εσωτερικό του ή να κολλήσεις αλουμινόχαρτο στα τοιχώματα.
Αν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, πές μου...
Το φιλμ θα το τοποθετείς με την emulsion προς την πλευρά του χαλκού της πλακέτας.
Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει επίσης το pH του διαλύματος για την εμφάνιση καθώς και η θερμοκρασία του.
Το μόνο κακό με αυτές τις λάμπες είναι η αργοπορία τους στην επανέναυση, όταν πρόκειται για επαναλαμβανόμενες εμφανίσεις, γιαυτό οι κατασκευαστές μηχανημάτων για φωτογραφήσεις τελάρων μεταξοτυπίας χρησιμοποιούν μηχανικούς και ηλεκτρονικούς τρόπους μείωσης του φωτισμού της λάμπας για το ενδιάμεσο χρόνο μεταξύ των φωτογραφίσεων.
Ερώτηση : χρησιμοποιείς έτοιμες πλακέτες με φωτοευαίσθητη επίστρωση ή ψεκάζεις σε απλή πλακέτα κάποιο φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό;

Καλή ευκολία
gep58

----------


## gep58

*Διόρθωση*
Εκ περιτροπής η απάντηση δόθηκε στο μέλος kopla ενω αφορούσε τον waverunner

gep58

----------


## waverunner

gep58  αρκέτα πολύτιμες οι συμβουλές σου.

Χρησιμοποιώ ετοιμες πλακέτες με φωτοευαίσθητη επίστρωση.
Τι εννοείς να αφαιρέσω το εξωτερικό περίβλημα της λάμπας?? Δεν το κατάλαβα..

----------


## gep58

Λοιπόν waverunner, και για όποιον άλλον ενδιαφέρεται
οι λαμπτήρες Hg είναι κατασκευασμένοι ως εξής : 
Εξωτερικά το γυάλινο περίβλημα το οποίο από την εσωτερική πλευρά του είναι καλυμμένο με μια ειδική άσπρη σκόνη η οποία έχει την ιδιότητα να μετατρέπει την UV ακτινοβολία της κύριας λυχνίας σε ορατό φως.
Η κύρια λυχνία (μπορείς να την δείς κοιτώντας από την πλευρά του κάλυκα) βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του λαμπτήρα και είναι μια αμπούλα που αποτελείται από 2 αντικρυστά ηλεκτρόδια και 2 αντιστάσεις περιορισμού ρεύματος.Αυτή όταν ανάψει (μετά από ~2 min) βγάζει ένα γαλάζιο φως που αν το κοιτάξεις "τρυπάει" τα μάτια! γιατι πλησιάζει πολύ στην περιοχή του υπεριώδους.
Αν έχεις προσέξει λάμπες φωτισμού του δήμου που έχει σπάει το εξωτερικό τους βγάζουν ένα γαλάζιο φως που ενώ δεν φωτίζει έντονα αν τις κοιτάξεις σε ενοχλεί το φως τους.
Τώρα για την εφαρμογή σου, που χρειάζεται αυτό το φως για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, μπορείς να χαράξεις τη βάση του λαιμού του εξωτερικού περιβλήματος με μια λάμα σιδηροπρίονου ή καλύτερα διαμάντι κοπής κρυστάλλων κατόπιν χτυπάς ελαφρά το περίβλημα και το αφαιρείς προσεκτικά χωρίς να δυσκολέψεις το εσωτερικό της λάμπας.
Σ΄αυτή τη φάση *φόρεσε προστατευτικά γάντια και γυαλιά* για να αποφύγεις τραυματισμό.
Μετά από αυτό το βήμα έχεις μπροστά μια καινούργια σε όψη λάμπα με εκτεθειμένα τα ηλεκτρόδιά της, την οποία μπορείς να βιδώσεις στο ντουΐ της κατασκευής σου το οποίο καλό είναι να το στερεώσεις οριζόντια.
Σ΄αυτή τη φάση *αποσύνδεσε πρώτα την συσκευή από το ρεύμα* για να αποφύγεις ηλεκτροπληξία.
Παρακάτω μπορείς να δείς σε φωτογραφίες το πριν και το μετά από το επιχείρημα.
Οι έτοιμες πλακέτες να προσέχεις να είναι νέας σχετικά ημερ. παραγωγής (που πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα σου πει την αλήθεια ο έμπορας) γιατί όλα τα φωτοευαίσθητα υλικά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης με αποτέλεσμα να παιδεύεσαι άδικα!
Ελπίζω να έγινα σαφής όσον αφορά την διαδικασία. Αν το τολμήσεις να δώσεις την απαραίτητη προσοχή!

Καλή συνέχεια
gep58

----------


## manos_3

Πολύ προσοχή στα μάτια σας.Υπάρχει υπερυώδης ακτινοβολία.Είναι σαν να κοιτάμε τον ήλιο.......

----------


## waverunner

Ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση φίλε gep58  αλλά κατά την δική μου γνωμη,μου φένεται αχρείαστο να "γυμνώσω" την λάμπα, αφόυ και έτσι γινετε η δουλεία μου.
 Thanks  για όλες τις συμβουλές σου.

----------


## skkostas

ορίστε μερικές photo και από τον δικό μου θάλαμο ο οποίος δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα γιατί περιμένω μερικά ανταλλακτικά ώστε να φτιάξω τον timer και απλά να κλείσω την κατασκευή από επάνω.

Nα σημειώσω πως στις photo είναι το εσωτερικό με μόνο 2 λάμπες και το έχω "ντύσει" με αλουμινόχαρτο αντικολλητικό :P μέχρι να δω αν υπάρχει αυτοκόλλητος καθρέπτης ώστε να το "ντύσω" μέσα και να μοιράζεται παντού το φως...

----------


## babisko

> ...και το έχω "ντύσει" με αλουμινόχαρτο αντικολλητικό :P μέχρι να δω αν υπάρχει αυτοκόλλητος καθρέπτης ώστε να το "ντύσω" μέσα και να μοιράζεται παντού το φως...



Απλός καθρέπτης και μερικές σταγόνες σιλικόνης από πίσω, και κάποιο βάρος πάνω στον καθρέπτη για κάποια ώρα ώσπου να κολλήσει και να στεγνώσει η σιλικόνη και έγινε η δουλειά σου

----------


## xifis

ειναι γνωστη η επιδραση της UV στο δερμα κλπ,αλλα τα απλα blacklight που εχουμε δει ολοι στο σπιτι η σε club κλπ,κατα ποσο ειναι βλαβερα στο να τα δουλευεις?η μηπως ψαχνουμε ψυλλους σταχυρα?ρωταω γιατι βλεπω να ειστε ιδιαιτερα προσεκτικοι με τις λαμπες αυτες.

----------


## patridas595

> ειναι γνωστη η επιδραση της UV στο δερμα κλπ,αλλα τα απλα blacklight που εχουμε δει ολοι στο σπιτι η σε club κλπ,κατα ποσο ειναι βλαβερα στο να τα δουλευεις?η μηπως ψαχνουμε ψυλλους σταχυρα?ρωταω γιατι βλεπω να ειστε ιδιαιτερα προσεκτικοι με τις λαμπες αυτες.




Είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο βλαβερά με τις λάμπες UV.Το φώς τους προκαλεί σύγχυση στον εγκέφαλο  και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο που τις βάζουν στα μαγαζιά εκτός τις διακόσμησης.

----------


## Nemmesis

> ορίστε μερικές photo και από τον δικό μου θάλαμο ο οποίος δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα γιατί περιμένω μερικά ανταλλακτικά ώστε να φτιάξω τον timer και απλά να κλείσω την κατασκευή από επάνω.
> 
> Nα σημειώσω πως στις photo είναι το εσωτερικό με μόνο 2 λάμπες και το έχω "ντύσει" με αλουμινόχαρτο αντικολλητικό :P μέχρι να δω αν υπάρχει αυτοκόλλητος καθρέπτης ώστε να το "ντύσω" μέσα και να μοιράζεται παντού το φως...



εγω θα ελεγα να μην το κανεις με καθρεφτες... καλητερα να βρεις να λεπτο φιλο αλουμινιου γιατι και αντανακλα καλητερα τις UV επισης το τζαμι του καθρεπτη "χαλαει" καπως την UV.. βεβαια αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα....

----------


## maouna

παιδια,εχω 4 λαμπες 8w στα 350nm,4 σταρτερ και 1 ballast 1x32watt.μπορω να συνδεσw και τις 4 λαμπες στο ιδιο ballast ?αν ναι πως?

----------


## suicida

> παιδια,εχω 4 λαμπες 8w στα 350nm,4 σταρτερ και 1 ballast 1x32watt.μπορω να συνδεσw και τις 4 λαμπες στο ιδιο ballast ?αν ναι πως?




Είναι λίγο οριακά αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα.
Για την συνδεσμολογία ακολούθησε αυτό http://www.electronics-lab.com/artic...ox_fluo/5.html μόνο που αντί για δύο λάμπες μαζί θα βάλεις 4.

Για πείτε και οι υπόλοιποι γνώμες.

----------


## suicida

Εάν αντί για τζάμι βάλω plexiglass κάνει δουλειά??

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι, το ειχα δοκιμασει κι εγω αρχικα αλλα εκτος οτι αυξανεται αρκετα ο χρονος που απαιτειται για σωστη εκθεση με πλεξιγκλας μετα απο λιγο καιρο στραβωνει ελαφρως στο κεντρο με αποτελεσμα να σου βγαινουν χαλια οι πλακετες.
Παντως αν σε απασχολει το κοστος δεν ειναι τπτ τρελο η διαφορα, αν πας σε εναν τζαμα και εχει περισσεμα κομματια μπορει στο χαρισει κιολας.

----------


## lastid

Μία πολύ καλή και εύκολη λύση για τζάμι:
Χρησιμοποιείς μία κορνίζα τοίχου, από αυτές που είναι για φωτό. Η κορνίζα αποτελείται από ένα καμβά, ένα τζάμι και τέσσερα μεταλλικά κλιπς για σφίξιμο. 
Βάζεις πάνω στον καμβά την πλακέτα, βάζεις από πάνω τη διαφάνεια, κατόπιν τοποθετείς το τζάμι και στερεώνεις με τα κλιπς, σφίγγοντας καμβά με τζάμι (σάντουιτς). Το παίρνεις και το βάζεις στο θάλαμο, χωρίς να φοβάσαι αν θα κουνηθεί.
Πρακτικό και πάμφτηνο. Διαλέγεις μόνο μέγεθος κορνίζας, ανάλογα με τις πλακέτες που φτιάχνεις και το θάλαμο που έχεις.

----------


## georgio

Παιδιά θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω έναν τέτοιο θάλαμο αλλά διαβάζοντας όλα τα post η αλήθεια είναι το έχασα λίγο σχετικά με το τι είναι καλύτερο. Έχω καταλήξει μάλλον στις λάμπες που πρότεινε ο pet και από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει η συνδεσμολογία είναι σαν αυτή που δείχνει εδώ: http://www.electronics-lab.com/artic...ox_fluo/5.html
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά βάσει και αυτών που γράφουν εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E9%F3%EC%EF%FD το starter χρησιμεύει για να ανάψει η λάμπα και το ballast για να περιορίζει το ρεύμα που τη διαρρέει. Όταν πιο πάνω εδώ λέτε μετασχηματιστή εννοείται το ballast; Αυτό επειδή πάνω του υπάρχει κατάλληλη πτώση τάσης για να λειτουργήσει σωστά η λάμπα; Το ballast ουσιαστικά ένα πηνίο δεν είναι;
Στο κύκλωμα που δείχνει εδώ http://www.sylvania-lamps.com/images...ampGR_FLUO.pdf στη σελίδα 129 (κύκλωμα 2) ο πυκνωτής παράλληλα με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα τι ακριβώς κάνει (τον ονομάζει αντιστάθμισης); Θα πρέπει να τον προσθέσω στο κύκλωμα που θα φτιάξω ή περιέχεται στο starter ή το ballast; Και αν ναι τι τιμής; Αυτά τα λίγα... Sorry για τις απανωτές ερωτήσεις αλλά τα έχω μπλέξει...
Ευχαριστώ

Υ.Γ.: τις λάμπες της Sylvania F15Q/350BL που τις βρήκατε 3 ευρώ; Γιατί ρώτησα σε γνωστό κατάστημα στην Αθηνάς και μου είπε 8 ευρώ... εξωφρενικά μεγάλη διαφορά!

----------


## georgio

Παιδιά κανείς να βοηθήσει please?  :Smile:

----------


## Hatrick

χρειαζονται καθολου τα καυστικα μετα ή απλα με λιγο τριψιμο καθαριζει?

----------


## ALAMAN

> χρειαζονται καθολου τα καυστικα μετα ή απλα με λιγο τριψιμο καθαριζει?



Μετά την έκθεση της πλακέτας στην λάμπα ακολουθούμε τον γνωστό τρόπο εμφάνισης του κυκλώματος με tubolfo και τέλος την αποχάλκωση η οποία γίνεται με διάφορους τρόπους όπως αποχαλκωτική σκόνη, τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος κλπ... Υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα στο forum που εξηγούν την διαδικασία με διαφορετικές απόψεις!

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://www.electronics-lab.com/artic...ing/index.html

----------


## Mihos

Κατ' αρχάς ζητώ συγνώμη που ζωντανέυω ένα τόσο παλιό topic. Είπα να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο μιας και υπάρχει αυτό.





> Τώρα δοκιμάζω κάποιες λάμπες από το πλαίσιο που χρησιμοποιούνται για PC modding. Θα σας πω αποτελέσματα σε λίγες μέρες.



Τελικά μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος που το έχει δοκιμάζει αν αυτές οι λάμπες κάνουν δουλειά; Εγώ έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου αλλά αν κάποιος το έχει ξέρει θα ήταν καλό να μας πει.

Έχω ένα παλιό σκάνερ που κάθεται και είναι ότι πρέπει να του βάλω 3-4 τέτοιες μέσα... (αν κάνουν δουλειά) :Rolleyes:

----------


## tasosmos

Δουλευουν απλα χρειαζεται περισσοτερο χρονο και πρεπει απαραιτητα να εκτυπωνεις σε διαφανεια και μονο λογω της μικροτερης ισχυος που εχουν.

Παλιοτερα ειχα θαλαμο με 2 μονο τετοιες και σε ~10 εκ αποσταση απο την πλακετα ηθελε 12-14' εκθεση, στο σκανερ θα θελεις γυρω στα 6-7' υποθετω λογω μικροτερης αποστασης.

Αναλυση πιανεις περιπου 0,3-0,4mm υποθετοντας βεβαια οτι ειναι καλη η διαφανεια.

Επισης προσοχη θελει να μεινεις κοντα στα 12V για την τροφοδοσια τους, αν δωσεις παραπανω μαλλον λειτουργει καποια προστασια στο inverter και κοβει ισχυ.

----------


## Mihos

Έστω και καθυστερημένα... Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## ptisi110

Εγω αγορασα 4 λαμπες της Sylvania 8W η καθε μια με κορυφη στα 352nm.. Ειναι σε σχημα σωλήνα μακροστενη με 288-300mm μηκος μαζι με τον καλυκα.
Το εξωτερικο περιβλημα ειναι λευκο ( με αποχρωση Blacklight) ενω υπαρχουν και σε μπλε (Blacklight blue ) οι οποιες ειναι ακριβως ιδιες αλλα με το φιλτρο αυτο να κοβει το οπτικο φασμα και αφηνει μονο το υπεριωδες να βγει και λιγο απο το ιωδες που εχουμε στο οπτικο αφου ειναι διπλα διπλα φασματικα. 
Για οποιον ειναι αθήνα, και ψάχνει να αγορασει τις βρήκα στην αργυρουπολη και μαζι με 2 πηνια για cosφ και 4 starter πηγε 20 ευρω.
ο κωδικος ειναι:
Για τις ασπρες F8W/T5 BL 350
Για τις μπλε F8W/T5 BLB 350

Επισεις να πειτε πως ειναι *ειδικου τυπου λαμπες* για φωτοχημικες διεργασιες γιατι στα ηλεκτρομαγαζα δεν πολυκαταλαβαινουν απο φασματα κτλπ ωστε να κοιταξουν τον καταλογο για τις λαμπες ειδικου τυπου.
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

με αυτο θα κανω δουλεια? ειναι για νυχια και εχεις 4*9w λαμπες
Για 20ε πιστευω οτι ειναι μια χαρα

http://cgi.ebay.com/Salon-Art-36W-UV...ht_2613wt_1165

----------


## tasosmos

Αν ειναι οντως UVA οι λαμπες τοτε ειναι μια χαρα, απλα τσεκαρε το με κανα μαιλ γιατι γραφει επισης "the wavelength is visible light, harmless to eyes".

Οι UVA παρολο που δεν ειναι τοσο επικινδυνες σαφως και ΔΕΝ ειναι ακινδυνες για τα ματια, με το που κοιταξεις απευθειας νιωθεις ενοχληση.

Οποτε ειτε παραπλανουν τους αγοραστες με το οτι ειναι ακινδυνο για τα ματια ειτε δεν ειναι UVA λαμπες αλλα κατι αλλο.

----------


## picdev

Ρωτησα κοπελα και μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει ενα ειδικο gel για τα νυχια που θελει uva ακτηνοβολια για να στεγνωσει.Οπως και να εχει θα ειναι στα 300-400nm.
Θα παρω αυτο τελικα.Και black light να ειναι σε 10-15 λεπτα θα κανει δουλεια, αλλωστε δεν με πειραζει ο χρονος


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/36W-Art-Gel-UV...ht_4308wt_1165

Πως θα ψαξω για πλακετες στο ebay? απο αυτες που ειναι για uv ομως γιατι δεν βρισκω

----------


## tasosmos

Και οι blacklight παλι uva ειναι. 
Αν και συνηθως αναφερομαστε σαν blacklight σε αυτες με μπλε γυαλι το οποιο απλα κοβει ενα μερος του οπτικου φασματος τυπικα ειναι εκεινες με ασπρο.

Τεσπα οπως κ να εχει ειτε μπλε ειτε ασπρες αν εκπεμπουν στα 350-400nm σου κανουν.

----------


## picdev

To πληρωσα, επρεπε να το  παρω σε dollars με τη λιρα μου πηγε 24e.
Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω, δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια, μονο με σιδερο ειχα φτιαξει αλλα τα αποτελσματα ηταν χαλια για μικρους αγωγους.
Υπαρχει διαφανες πλαστικο που μπορουν να μου εκτυπωσουν σε φωτοτυπαδικο?
Η να προτιμισω ριζοχαρτο?

----------


## tasosmos

Διαφανεια για προτζεκτορα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση, ειτε απο φωτοτυπαδικο ειτε εκτυπωση στο σπιτι με ειδικες για inkjet, γυρω στο 0,5€ το Α4 εχουν.

----------


## picdev

το σχεδιο απο το orcad να το εκτυπωσω mirror?

----------


## tasosmos

Αυτο εξαρταται απο τις ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει και το πως εχεις φτιαξει τον θαλαμο. 

Θα πρεπει να το εκτυπωσεις ωστε το σχεδιο να ειναι απο την μερια που ακουμπαει την πλακετα για να εχεις οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη εκθεση.

----------


## paul333

> Εγω αγορασα 4 λαμπες της Sylvania 8W η καθε μια με κορυφη στα 352nm.. Ειναι σε σχημα σωλήνα μακροστενη με 288-300mm μηκος μαζι με τον καλυκα.
> Το εξωτερικο περιβλημα ειναι λευκο ( με αποχρωση Blacklight) ενω υπαρχουν και σε μπλε (Blacklight blue ) οι οποιες ειναι ακριβως ιδιες αλλα με το φιλτρο αυτο να κοβει το οπτικο φασμα και αφηνει μονο το υπεριωδες να βγει και λιγο απο το ιωδες που εχουμε στο οπτικο αφου ειναι διπλα διπλα φασματικα. 
> Για οποιον ειναι αθήνα, και ψάχνει να αγορασει τις βρήκα στην αργυρουπολη και μαζι με 2 πηνια για cosφ και 4 starter πηγε 20 ευρω.
> ο κωδικος ειναι:
> Για τις ασπρες F8W/T5 BL 350
> Για τις μπλε F8W/T5 BLB 350
> 
> Επισεις να πειτε πως ειναι *ειδικου τυπου λαμπες* για φωτοχημικες διεργασιες γιατι στα ηλεκτρομαγαζα δεν πολυκαταλαβαινουν απο φασματα κτλπ ωστε να κοιταξουν τον καταλογο για τις λαμπες ειδικου τυπου.



βοηθεια σε ποιο καταστημα στην αργυρουπολη;

μπας και δουμε φως. :Biggrin:

----------

